# Comm Reservists in Afghanistan



## Andyd513 (24 May 2006)

I was curious if there were any comm reservists on the board who have been to Afghanistan.

Mainly I'm interseted in getting a few questions answerred - most of my unit has left for summer training and I'm stuck here with a civi job until Sept so my avenues of finding information are somewhat cut.

My general questions:

1. What is the pre-requisite qualification level to be eligible for deployment?

2. What kind of duties could be expected as say a ql5/plq qualified sig op corporal. 

I'm interested either in people working ops who have read the req's or people who have been there.

Not sure if either of these questions would violate any portion of sec, send me a PM if you don't want to reply on the boards!


----------



## Radop (1 Jun 2006)

Currently, MT7 has 2 reservists with them in KAF.  I think the best bet to get a tour is to ask to go to JSR.  They take several reservists every year and never seam to get enough.  Talk to your chain of command and you should find out how to apply for it.


----------



## career_radio-checker (4 Jun 2006)

I believe my bud from High School is over there, <<PM your friends name>> from 744 in Vancouver.


----------



## Gumboot (15 Jul 2006)

i believe that at least two Comm types are in theatre from 748 CommSqn in Nanaimo BC


----------



## Andyd513 (18 Jul 2006)

Thanks for the replies, if you want MODs you can delete or lock this noone has really come up with the info I would like. Will discuss with my unit ops when I get an opportunity to talk to them.

Again thank you for the replies, a mbr of my unit will be returning later this month and I am sure I will hear all about it!


----------



## paracowboy (18 Jul 2006)

Andy_d said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies, if you want MODs you can delete or lock this noone has really come up with the info I would like.


that's a big 10-4!


----------

